# Who switched to Virgin?



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Just interested to see how many customers Sky has maybe lost from 'Tivo' especially as Sky don't think Tivo is a threat


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

In 47% of the UK (which has no access to VM's network), its not.


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I moved house 

OK I was moving anyway, but availability of Virgin was a key factor.


----------



## jrg1 (Oct 22, 2002)

shouldn't there be a 'couldn't cos virgin won't come to our street' option


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

No, because this is a poll only for if you _have_ switched. There's another one somewhere with your requested option on it, for those who _might_ switch


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

On my results I sent to Virgin. it was about 20% of people that didn't have Virgin would be willing to sign up.. If I can recall, the total number of entries was around 320 people, so that was 64 people that would join..

Now I'm not sure if they had cable available, I know a few didn't... 

just thought you might like to know


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Don't forget "Switched from Freesat"


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2004)

I could not switch from Sky+ quick enough!

Sometimes I wish I never had a Series 1 TiVo, oh the daily pain of using Sky+ was darkening my soul!


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I can't find a way to edit the poll unfortunately  I knew I would finish up missing options off.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Faz said:


> I could not switch from Sky+ quick enough!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I never had a Series 1 TiVo, oh the daily pain of using Sky+ was darkening my soul!


The number of times ours 'forgot' to record things I would have been so happy to throw the thing out the window.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

I was quite happy with Sky HD tbh but whichever company finally grabbed TiVo was always going to get my business


----------



## mruddo (Jan 8, 2008)

royfox said:


> On my results I sent to Virgin. it was about 20% of people that didn't have Virgin would be willing to sign up.. If I can recall, the total number of entries was around 320 people, so that was 64 people that would join..


I was one of the other 256 who although a VM customer, put the Pace box in the loft along with the TiVo when Sky+ HD arrived. It was a sad day.  Some years later (and by pure coincidence on my birthday) the new TiVo arrived! 

Just wanted to say thanks royfox for getting in touch with VM and making that happen far sooner than would otherwise have been the case.

Matt

PS: Voted switched from Sky. Although it's still there at the moment, its days look numbered!


----------



## James Smith (Mar 30, 2003)

I selected the "switched from Sky" since that is likely to happen; but I have just not gotten around to cancelling the Sky service yet (the VirginTiVo was only connected last Saturday).

The S1 that was connected to the Sky (non HD) box that we have been using for years and is still being used as the back-up (so recording all the SD things that it would have been recording, in parallel with the new box... plus the one thing not on the Virgin service - Boardwalk Empire). Will probably take the cost hit of Sky for another month or two before cancelling it.


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

mruddo said:


> Just wanted to say thanks royfox for getting in touch with VM and making that happen far sooner than would otherwise have been the case.


Thanks for the thanks. Appreciated. 
Roy


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

royfox said:


> On my results I sent to Virgin. .. If I can recall, the total number of entries was around* 320 people*


Oh, and thanks Roy, we all owe you for your efforts, and enabling us to get our TiVos early :up:


----------



## royfox (Apr 5, 2004)

mikerr said:


> Oh, and thanks Roy, we all owe you for your efforts, and enabling us to get our TiVos early :up:


I'm blushing now ... stop it....


----------



## frouboy (Jun 22, 2003)

when I moved house, just before Christmas, I moved from Sky to virgin ONLY because Virgin was bringing out a Tivo. Otherwise I would have stuck to Sky and my S1.


----------



## Qu1nt (Feb 3, 2011)

mikerr said:


> Oh, and thanks Roy, we all owe you for your efforts, and enabling us to get our TiVos early :up:


Yes definitely, credit when it's due, thanks Roy :up:


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Wow! BT Vision must be good


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Either that or no-one had it to switch from


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Wow! BT Vision must be good


I only put it in as they keep advertising on Channel 4.  lol


----------



## ad_jack (Jul 20, 2007)

I live on the west coast of Wales, over a hundred miles away from the nearest virgin cabled area making it a pipe dream  
I would definitely leave sky if i was though 

I miss my S1  Bring TiVo to non cabled areas!!!!


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Says I've already voted - I'm pretty sure I've not!


----------

